# baby bjorn/snugli style carriers and baby spine problems



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

could someone enlighten me on this issue please? i know nothing about it. thanks!!
<3,
nicole


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

There are many sites talking about this. Here is one I had from the top of my head:

http://www.storchenwiege.com/babycarrierresearch.htm

In short, carriers that have the baby's legs dangling are not good for the baby's spinal development. The natural/safest position is knees higher than butt (like when you pick up your baby and support him/her on your hips...)


----------

